# any good inshore places to fish near corry field or west pensacola



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Are there any bridges or canals ect places easy to access to fish near Corry field or west Pensacola area, perdido. I fished the foot of the perdido bridge a few weeks ago, but didn't get anything more thank pin fish. I used to fish the breeze side of the 3mb and bob sikes, dont really want to drive that far any more.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Any tips on fishing those spots as well, I've gotten a little rusty


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

I have caught flounder at intercostial bridge north sideon near high tifde on live minnows light line no weight about 50 ft out


----------

